# ,  / > Icom >  IC-7100

## UA1ZQO

ICOM-  .

----------


## KARRA

...70   .!!!

----------


## Alcatel

- 70 ?

----------


## UA1ZQO

> - 70 ?


 70

----------


## ua4alt

,  -  ICOM-!     .

----------


## R4FA

124Mhz  455khz   DSP 36khz.     .   .   !!!

----------

UR3VDD

----------


## Borin QTH

ICOM        .       !

----------


## R4FA

...!    ICOM      !     IC-7000 !        IC-7100 !

----------


## KARRA

> 70       : 70 .jpg : 5 : 16.2  ID: 118533


   ..  ..   !!

----------


## rk3fw

, .   ,      .       ...

----------


## R4FA

ICOM     ,     70 . 
    D-Star -     D-Star ...!

----------


## K2BB

,      - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpyEQSr0b7Q

----------


## RN3GP

? http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/11080

----------


## SanSan

HRO  1685.95     IC-7410  1609.95.   ICOM  .   ,       1700       .   7000   ,         .   ICOM    7000-: ,  ,    +         IC-7000PRO

----------


## SanSan

,         .   ?       7000-,  .    ,   5    .    ,    ?         ?            .

----------

RA4DF

----------

RA4DF

----------


## us4el

( IC )  .         ,  ---   ,  , ,   ..   , .                -!!!!!!  !        !!!   :"   ,     ........"!!!! ::::

----------

gera, R5DD, RA4DF, RD6LW, RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


     ,   .




> 


 , IC,     ,    "".




> , ,   ..


        .       1 , 2 , 3  , 4  , 5 ,          :::: .

----------


## DerBear

:
- , ,    ?       ? ,   --------? :Super: 

 

,     ...      IC-7000.  15-    703-706-7000      . 
   -   !

----------


## DerBear

::::  
    -!

----------


## DerBear

.   .         . 
   ,   .    . 
     7410\9100.   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UA8U

> 


   " "?         .    ,    .

----------


## DerBear

2 .        .    .        .

----------


## UT7EL

(   UT5JCW),   -   .      ,   ICOM 7700  Kenwood 2000.       . ,   .   .        -  ,   ,   , ,     .     .      ..     ,       -  .   -      ICOM-7700,           ,       - USB,ACC   .          ,          .  7-8      144 ,   TS- 2000 ,    ,   NR  ICOM   ,      ,             430.      (    -  40  , 160  80  ),   .      ICOM ,    ACC1  ACC2    13  (       ICOM 9100) ,          70 . ,         ,        ,        7 - - .     -   ,     ,           ,    -   . 73.

----------

UA3LM, UU7JD

----------


## UA8U

> - eltcraft kx3


 ,  ,     .IC-7100      (144  430 MHz),  KX-3    .   Yaesu FT-897,857.  IC-7100 100W,  50/35W. KX-3 10W. P.S.    IC-7100  -3  50%.

----------


## UA8U

> AB4OJ          .


        IC-7000 ( ).

----------


## UA8U

> , - ,  .


       .

----------

UN7CI, UU7JD

----------


## RA6AS

> -!


  ? EU  USA.       70 mc.

----------


## RA6AS

> USA
> 70


.   ....

----------


## R6YY

> AB4OJ          ...


   ,   .   .

      :

Conclusion: After a few days cockpit time on the IC-7100, I am very favorably   
impressed by its solid, refined construction, clear and informative display, easy 
familiarization experience, smooth operating feel, impressive array of frequency ranges 
and features and *excellent on-air performance*. This radio is unique in that it offers all-
band, all-mode capability (including D-Star) and convenient operation in an attractive, 
compact package.  Once again, _Icom have a winner_ with the intuitive touch-screen and 
the straightforward USB computer interface. 


:    " "  IC-7100,       ,  ,    ,   ,    "",        ** .    ,    -, -  (   D-Star)     ,   .  , _Icom _        USB .

----------


## R6YY

> 22 - 24  .


      ?
    ,  Inband IMD (    ,     ).         3! !

----------


## R6YY

> KX3 (  )...
> 
> AB4OJ          .     KX3... ( http://ab4oj.com/icom/ic7100/7100notes.pdf )



      KX3?    ?  .       .     .

 ,     ICOM   ,    , , , , ,   . .       ,     .


    ?        ,           :Smile:       ?

 , .     ,  WRTC-2010       , , ,    .    ?             .             ,           .

----------


## KARRA

> ,     ICOM   ,    , , , ,


          ....         ....

----------


## UT7EL

,        7-8    144     -35  -      -    -  ,    . :Razz:

----------

R6YY, Windk

----------


## UA8U

> KX3?    ?  .


  ,           " ".   ?    #46.

----------


## us4el

R6YY !!!  .   63 "KARRA" !!!!  65    ....!

----------


## UA8U

> #46  ?        .
> ,


 ,   "   KX-3      AB4OJ"     .     #46 .......(     ).            .    :"     " ().   ?




> - eltcraft kx3  .   ,      ...


   ""

----------


## RN3GP

,  IC    TS (480),          (TS480),  480     .

----------


## R6YY

, . , ,  ,   .    .
  IC-7100.      .

----------


## R6YY

> ,  !   !


,   !
    .
 .

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ,  ,  ,    ,  ,      .


   .      706- ?          ( , ,    ..), -  .    .   "".

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> .      706- ?          ( , ,    ..), -  .    .   "".


  ,  ,  "   -"   ,       " " , ..       !

----------

RA4DF

----------


## KARRA

...          
  70  ...  ...    847 ( ..  1     )     ...               ...   .......        7000   7062 ?
          ...?!!    .....+      ..

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,      .     TS-480.


     !

----------


## Windk

> .


    ?    ,       -          ,   .

    ,            SDR.      DSP,        (    ,  ).           ,       -     .  .     ,    10-18 ,                -     ?  
          , ,  , ""    .    ,      ,  .

----------

R6YY, RA6AS, RK1AT, us4el

----------


## Windk

> !!


     ?

----------


## Windk

> 


   .      7100 - ,     - ...
,     , 
 .

----------


## DerBear

. 
,    0.1  200    400  470. 
      .

----------


## R6YY

> 70-70.250 ...        70         ...


   1-   IC-7100?

----------


## UN8GEQ

> 0.1  200


?   ?    FM ?

----------


## KARRA

> 5  69.96        70-70.250      .(      ..!! )!            .


     ...??!!
   OH5LID  ....      !!

----------


## KARRA

1   ICOM ! 




> 69.96        70-70.250      .(


      7100 ....
        ....   ...   20       .....       ...          ....  ...  3       .....

----------


## ut7uv

-   ,  125  115 , 
..   ,   ,  .

----------

R6YY

----------


## R6YY

> ....  ...  3       .....


    1.       ,    .    ,     ,       .
2.          . " ,  ".    -  . ,  ?   ?   ?
 3. ,        -    ICOM-7100      . ,  .    .       ,           .
4.     706  . ?      Windk   #87.   .
  5. "...     1250 .." -     .          ,      .     .

----------

RD1AW, Windk

----------


## KARRA

> ,  ?  ?   ?


cq ww vhf 2012 /           .
             !     ...    .. !  ..

----------


## UT7EL

UY5ON   ICOM-7000 ( http://ur8lv.com/index.php?r=2.3.2 ),    2           ,       , ICOM -7100    .

----------

R7KK

----------


## UT7EL

- .             ?

----------


## R6YY

ICOM IC-7100,    .       ICOM IC-7100   R1ABA (  )


 www.radioexpert.ru

----------

> 


 ,     ?

----------

R7KK

----------


## us4el

---  ,   .   ,  .    , ,    .     ,   .   70 , ,     ,  .     3 -  ,       .    "",     ,    .  ""  .   ,      .!!!!!!    70............!!! 73 !!!!

----------

UU7JD

----------


## UT7EL

,          .    -   ,           .

----------

*R3ABM*,     RADIOEXPERT ???
__________
*Ϩ*

----------


## UB1ACT

> ,  T-Helper-.


  :Crazy: 




>

----------

us4el

----------


## RU3AWW

,     . ,        IC-7100,    ,       ?  ,      ,        100%.

 -      ICOM    ,  26 ,        IC-7100.   ,          . 
     -  IC-7100   (     ),    R5DK   R3ABM,          , ,   ,    D-STAR. 
,          ,         ,      D-STAR.

----------


## R6YY

> ...  .  ...


 !  .     .
, . .     ,  .

----------

KARRA

----------


## UI9O

,     ?    ?

----------

> FCC


 ,  ,   FCC?    FCC       (  ).  ,   ,  ?        ?       ,    ?

----------

us4el

----------

KARRA

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

, IC-7000              -  !  User Manual   !
        ,      .      ,
    ,   .. .     "" ,   ,    ,
    -     ,    -  , ,  -   !

----------

KARRA

----------

us4el

----------


## Windk

> ,    ?    ?


     ,      , .. ,  ..     .    ,     ..      .     ?

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> .!...    ..     70  ..     ...      70     ....     FT-847 ..  - ..    40  ... !       .      ...       !       ... 
> 
>      ?      ?


 ,  !  ,         ,  ICOM   ,   !  , , 70  - ""   ,       ,  70    EU  ,       !        IC-7000,    ,       ,  - ,     "" ,     !   "" ,        ,    .           ""  ,     -    -     ...           70  !
RTTY      ,      !

----------

KARRA, us4el

----------


## KARRA

> 70  - ""


                      ...      ...        ..    .    144   50   70    ..    ..     . ....       ....    ...(   22-23  ..     )      ... (  )               ....(   1.8   ..)    ..     )            



> !!!   70!   !


73 ! uy5on also ES4UY

----------


## KARRA

> ,     ,        ,


  ..          ...   ...         1000 ...    (           )      ....     ..

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   EHAM   :::: . http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/11080     4,5      -  .    .

----------


## R6YY

IC-7100  Afedri    IC-7100PRO (    ).    ,   ,     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RN3GP

> ,  4.5  5


      ,   ,       .   ,  .          .

----------

R6YY

----------


## UA8U

,      ?  ?

----------


## UA8U

,   .

----------


## UT4LW

: http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7100/main.html .    Test Report.

----------


## R6YY

> ...IMD    =-80 !  ,   .


 .        .    ,       .     .          .  -  .
(   DSP-  10       . ,    ).
        "" . .

----------

us4el

----------


## RA4DF

> 15   .......


 
1.       
2.        .    ???

----------

us4el

----------


## RA6AS

> .


    .  Icom 7100   FT 857D.   " "    100.

----------


## us4el

RA4DF !!!    ???       . ,   ,     --  .!!! ---,   ....!

----------

ra3ajd, us4el

----------


## R6YY

RTTY .     .       10.       CQ WW.      .
         IC-7100.

----------

RN3GP

----------


## R6YY

> , .


    RTTY  -  ?  .

----------


## R6YY

> -3 .  PSK .



        ? .  .

UT4LW    #148  ""  .      K-3:

1.     "", "", ""  "".      . 

 2. ,   .   . 

 3.          ()    ..       . 

 4.      ,   .     IC-718  ,       ,        CW  PITCH   420 (  ). ..    CW    . 

 5. DSP      . 

 6.  ,    ,  DDS,  SPI.   .     ,          (    ).        ,  ,  ,            2   (, ,  ,      3k usd?! ) 

 7. 2-       .        . 

 8.        .       ,   .. 

 9. Hardware NB ,  FT-1K . 

 10.   2.7   ,     2  .           Murata   455.   ,     LSB  USB  (        ). 

 11.    ATT 10dB.

  ""       -3,         !     ,             - ,       !
( ).

 . .            .

----------

R3DZ

----------


## RN3GP

> RN3GP       ,


    ,  ,   ,      ,    .




> 


      ,   ,   -3   ,    , 90% ,     .    "" -3, UR0MC    -3  IC7100 :::: .    ,       ,    ,    .         .    ,  7100 ,  , .     , ,   .  7000   ,  ,   .  ,   7100   . P/S    -3,     ""  ,        100.

----------


## RN3GP

> 


      ,   .   http://www.ru6yy.qrz.ru/News/IC7600/icom7600.htm   !




> ,      ,


    , ?    ?

----------


## KARRA

> "  "
> 
>    KARRA


    !!!

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  , .

----------



----------


## KARRA

> ,    .


  ..... ....             -    !!

----------



----------


## RA4DF

> .


          ?  :Smile:

----------


## RN3GP

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/11080    4,3 , ,    .

----------

RA4DF

----------


## UT7EL

.    ,     .

----------

UU7JD

----------

Eugene163, UT7EL, UU7JD

----------


## Vic_599

,           ,   .    .     ,     ICOM     .     ,    .     .         .     ,         70    ,   .         ,       ICOM     .

----------

UT7EL

----------


## RA6AS

,     EU .  USA    70 mc   ,   ,       .
  - . ,SSB,  ,  .   ,  TS 2000., ,   (  ).   IC 7000..  .    SD .,     .     ICOM  . , ,      ic 7100,  ,     ,    .  ,  . .
P S     . .

----------

DerBear

----------


## DerBear

.    .      ,                  \           .

----------

> :
>   7100


  ?   .  , ..
,    " "    7100 *?*

----------


## 50LV50

.   . ...        10 .  ::::

----------


## Serg

> .


,  ?   ,  10  .              .

----------

Serg

----------


## UX0IM

> 7100


     - 40 ?2.4 /6 ; 3.4 /40 CW (: 500 ): / 

500 /6 ; 700 /40

----------


## UX0IM

> -    .


   ?            .   Rigpix    
*AM (BW=6 KHz)*
6 KHz (-6 dB), 15 KHz (-60 dB)
*FM (BW=15 KHz)*
12 KHz (-6 dB), 20 KHz (-60 dB)
*SSB (BW=2.4 KHz, sharp)*
2.4 KHz (-6 dB), 3.6 KHz (-60 dB)
*CW (BW=500 Hz, sharp)*
500 Hz (-6 dB), 900 Hz (-60 dB)
*RTTY (BW=350 Hz)*
360 Hz (-6 dB), 650 Hz (-60 dB)

----------


## R6YY

.   "" ?
 ,       ICOM,     .           " -".

    .    .   .

----------

UT4UHG, UT7EL

----------


## UA8U

"  , " (  ).

*  42 ():*




> .    .   .





> ?    ?


  ,    ,  (  )     :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## R6YY

WW.      .       .    , ,  ,   "".       Twin PBT.          .   NR, NB  NOTCH.    ,     .    -     .

   Radioexpert   .             .

----------

Gene58

----------


## UX0IM

> 7100


 28  ,      .       CW pile up  40  20 .      .

----------

Gene58, UR4LL, us4el, UT7EL

----------


## KARRA

!!
 dk5ya ...!!!       70  ...          ..
.       144  432 ....
              ...      ....    -     !!!
    -    !!!
   .   (  )..       ......     ..(   50-70  ..        ...   )       .  -          ....(             )
   .
   -  !

----------

Acutus, ra3ajd, RA6AS, RK1AT, UA6AMF, us4el, ut7uv,

----------


## KARRA

> :"...  ,   !"


 ...        ..    (    dk5ya    !!) .    Janne      (  ...      FCC)/       50-70          .



> 


   QRZ    ... ...        ....   ...           ....
    ...



> ,        -    !


           !!      10      ES5TV          ...




> VHF  UHF       -   .


      .....     !!

----------

Acutus, us4el, UT7EL, ut7uv

----------


## KARRA

> !


    45     ...    50-70       ...        .       .(       )
   ...        ....          .
   ...         ...       ....      ( the best  of the best !!)      .



> VHF  UHF       -   .


     .... !

----------


## KARRA

> 


      ...   ...  ...    ....        !!
          ....      .!

----------


## RN3GP

> -  Elecraft K3


        7100, FT5000, -3  .     IC7100..    ,    7800, 7700  7600  .    , !!!    1500$.      .

----------

Alexe

----------


## RN3GP

> 3


    .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 :Embarassed: .

----------


## KARRA

> ,      
>   ?


    ...  .

----------


## UX0IM

> 


    ?

----------


## UT7EL

,      .             ,       ,     ,   -  .              ,  URDX          ,   .   .

----------

UR4LL, UT7EL

----------

*KARRA*,      .         .  ,   ,        -,    .
  . 
       .
    ,      .  70 .      ,  ,    ......
  . 
  ,   1

----------

us4el, UT7EL, Windk

----------


## UR5XFQ

> ...          FCC


    ?   ?   ,  ,   .

----------


## RA1WU



----------


## UA8U

,      .   ,     (  ).        -   .

----------

> I bought a new ic-7100 a couple of weeks ago. It worked  great the first time I turned it on. All functions great. The touch  screen was working fine too. I played with the radio for about a half  hour that firat day. A few days later I had a friend over to see the new  radio and he was with me when I switched the radio on. This was only  the second time it had been switched on. We noticed that the radio would  not change modes but everything else seemed to work. A minute later and  any touch on the screen resulted in only the bottom right hand icon  working e.g the vox.
> So once again a very fine idea from Icom but what use is a broken radio?  Remember the ic-7400 PA, bias, driver, display problems, well here we  are again beta testing for Icom.
> 
> Buy one now if you like but you are likely taking a chance. If you can  wait a while then that might be best. Perhaps they will fix the touch  screens once all the information is in from the beta tests. Personally I  will never buy a new early model from Icom again.
> 
> The serial number of my junk starts 030018**. 
> 
> I sent it off to Icom UK after they told me to send it to them for  repair or replacement. A few days later I phoned them to ask after the  progress, only to be told it wasn`t one of their radios and they would  not fix it under warranty. They would of course fix it for a charge.
> 
> ...


,  .

----------


## RA6AS

.    . :Razz: 
  3/5(   ), , ""   ,  . .

----------


## UX0IM

> ,  .


  :   .      .  ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

"" ICOM,     ,      !        ,  -  ,   ...
  , ,     ,   "UW3DI" ,               ,   !  40-50% TS-850      YM6631     ,         " "   SPM-5001  FT-950  FT-2000 !        ,      .     ,         ! 
         "" ,  "",    , , ,      ,   "  " ,         !
  ICOM  -      ,  ,      " " ! 
  IC-7100 -     . , ,    "",     ,  -  ?
   ,   ,   ,   "" SDR   ,           ,     , - .   TS-2000,          ,          . 
   ,  IC-7100     ,       ,       .      ,      ,  ,   ,      -       .        ,       ,     !          .

----------

Eugene163, PATCHS, rz3auz, us4el, UU7JD

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,       ,    - ?  - ,      ,   ,  "  "       ,  "   "   .   ,    ,         ,  -       ,  ,       .  -   / ,      ,      ,  ,      !        ,     ?
    -  ,      "" ,  ,  /     ,  ,      ,          .       ,   ,     ,     ,     ,     "  .." ,   ""     ,         ,     .        : "     !" ,       !

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

"       . "   ICOM   ,  KENWOOD  ,   YAESU    ,   ""      , ,   ..    " "  .        UW3DI   UA1 FA  ,   ,     "".  ,  --"  "    ,    , ,       .     !!  ,  ICOM 7100        , .. ICOM 703,706,7000,KENWOOD-TS-480,TS-50, YAESU 817,857,897.      ,   (    )        ,          .         ,  ,      .  - ,       . ,  ---"  *****" ( ).     ,    " "      ,    ,         - ,"    ."48     ,   !!!!!!   -        "   " ,  -     , , ,   ..         .!!!!!  --""   , ,    .!!!!  ,      "" ,       --- ,    , . !!!!!

----------

ILoveDX, UU7JD, Vic_599, Windk

----------

KARRA  .  , ,  .     .        -.   .

----------

us4el

----------

- .
2-3      .
   .
      .     ,    ,    . 
      .   .
-  .
  -    .
+7-906-828-24-00
+7-912-525-99-22
  .     ...

----------


## nostromo

> ,       .


.

----------


## UT7EL

URDX  ,  1627  ,SO2R- ICOM 7700    ,7100   (386    213   ).   ,     .      -         432  ,    .
P. S.       :Smile: .

----------


## UT7EL

,      .     ,   ,      ,           .            ,    ?         :Wink:

----------

RA4RT

----------


## KARRA

> ?


   .      ...



> .


     ! !

*  29 ():*




> "   ,  ,  ,   !!!"


     ..!     ...      ...       ..        ...(    7400 -  .. +      )  (       )           ....!!      2  ....      !

----------


## KARRA

> ...???


  ?    ....    
1  ....-  !    !
2           (   )  ...   .
3        ..  ?         ?       .     ICOM ..          !?
   ML          ....
4    .... (     ...  ! )     ?  
    ?    .
http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/11080

----------


## KARRA

> " "-


       ...       !!     .

----------

us4el, UT7EL

----------


## RA1WU

?

*  40 ():*

      .

----------


## KARRA

> ?


       ..    -        7100.              !
   7100         !
       ...(      5    .)      .....     ?(       ?)  ?



> Motorola      .


         ?       ...         .    ...   !



> ,   -


     -   
     !!



> !


     !!

----------

us4el

----------


## RA6AS

( ).
,   IC-7100,       ,  : RS-BA1(  ),  CS-7100( IC-7100)..

----------

R6YY

----------


## RA6AS

> IC-7100 -    IC-7000.


 .  ,   DV. .

----------


## RT8T

> ?


               ()  1-2 .    -  Elecraft KX3      DSP   .    ,  ...     ,   "".       .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

"-"    !     ICOM ""    ,    !
   ,          ! IC-7100   
 ,        ,    ,  ,  , TS-50  TS-480        ,     !   ,     ,  3  .

----------

us4el, UT7EL

----------


## RT8T

,  .      ICOM-.   ICOM, -,   ,        ,    .  ,   . :    ICOM-765,        .  ICOM-756 ,     ,     . ? .    (PRO-2,3)  .   ICOM-765? -     ICOM-761.  ,    ,     ,        ,      .

, RT8T.

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UU7JD

.           -  ,       .         ,      (   RZ3CC)    .        ,      ,  -    ...

----------

50LV50, us4el

----------


## RA1WU

?

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,  .      ICOM-.   ICOM, -,   ,        ,    .  ,   . :    ICOM-765,        .  ICOM-756 ,     ,     . ? .    (PRO-2,3)  .   ICOM-765? -     ICOM-761.  ,    ,     ,        ,      .
> 
> , RT8T.


    ,  -,         ,    ,     ,      ,         ,         ,       ,   !   -   ("")     IC-765    ,       .    -  ,    YAESU   ,  IC-761          !  IC-756         ,     ,    ,     :  ,  ,  ,                .  -    SANIO,       ,         .      TFT   "   .      YGR    UPC1678,   ""   ,        .        ,          ,       .   ,  ,      ICOM     ,      1997-  ,   KENWOOD  YAESU -    ,           SPA5001 !   ICOM   "" ,         .  ""          ,            ,        ,   "" ,     ,       !

----------

us4el, UT7EL, ut7uv, UU7JD

----------

R6YY

----------


## RA1WU

,   ,     ,
   .    ,
 :Smile:

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,  ?      ,     ,   ,  -          , 
    ,       !       ,      .

----------

RA1WU, RA4RT, RK3AQW, rw4chd, us4el, UT7EL

----------

RA0LMP, rw4chd, us4el, UT7EL

----------


## RA1WU

...  ,   ...
   ( )    :Smile: 
   ,    
   ,  ?   
 :Smile:     ...

----------


## R6YY

> ,   ?  , , ?


,   .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> .
>     ,  
>  ?  , , ?


 ,         6201,       R6203 (100kOm) 
   MAIN UNIT .       .       IC6201 .      . 
       ,    .  ,                 !

----------


## UB1ACT

,     "",    .
    ,   ,   .

  ,    3       .

----------


## KARRA

*:  ICOM -7100 .*06.12.13
  ICOM -7100 . 1800 ..      ICOM-9100. .067-167-3450  095-175-71-55.    ....    !!

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,     "",    .
>     ,   ,   .
> 
>   ,    3       .


 ""  !   ,   ICOM  -  ,   "" .    ,       ,       ,          ,   ""    .   ,  ""   ,    !

  6201  ML414HIV01E ,       ,  
Rechargeable Backup Battary .        ,    
 ""  .            ,  
    "  " !      ""  R6202 (100 ) 
     MAIN UNIT .           
 !  ,    ,  +3     ,       !

----------


## RN3GP

> ICOM -7100 . 1800 ..


  :::: .

----------


## RA1WU

?

----------


## UB1ACT

> ?


      ICOM.
       , ,      .




> ? -  !   ,    R6203  
>        ,     .  IC-7000   Logic Unit      
>  ML920S/F9D,        , -        
>        .


 ,         ?
  ,     .

----------


## UT7EL

40 %          1900 . .    .

----------


## us4el

ICOM-7100,   "" ICOM-7000 c   .     ,  .     . (  UY5ON )

----------

2012 -     .          .
,  -  ....

----------


## RA6AS

> 1790


    ,  .
    .

----------


## KARRA

> ICOM-7100,   "" ICOM-7000 c  .    ,  . . (  UY5ON )


 ..   ...  70    ...  --847 ..       ( +        )      7100  ...(   ...  (      )        ...

----------

Eugene163, UT4UHG

----------


## KARRA

> 


  -     !!  (    )

----------


## R1BAR

:     3 ,     .  ,     ,     ,     ,  ICOM       5-7.              :Crying or Very sad: .        2000   :Super: .   .    .       SDR     300   . :::: 

*  5 ():*




> 40 %          1900 . .    .


     3          ,     . :     :Cool:

----------

R6YY

----------

R6YY, UT4UHG, UT7EL

----------


## RA6AS

> 3          ,


 ,10   .

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## ut7uv

, ,     ()   .

----------


## UT4UHG

> ()   .


      ? 73!

----------

UT4UHG, ux1iw

----------


## KARRA

> ,        , 7100-   ...


 +   1  (45  -847  )        ..   ..  !

----------


## KARRA

> QTH,   ,       UR   ...


 50 % +2     Es   70       ....   1   ...     7100  ... ...  !!   .

----------


## Valery K

.
     "    "   
  , 2,  70 .
    ?

----------


## ut7uv

" "  7100-  .       WW RTTY (IC-7700, 200W),     7100,   .           ,   ,      28      14 ( ),          (FT5ZM, J38XX, CE0Z/  .)      -        ,    ,    35.    ,   Q  D-star, 40%  -   .  SSB     "",       15,  CW     2,   ,   8,     .

----------

Eugene163, UT4UHG

----------


## ut7uv

144/430        ,       :(    ,      .pdf ?

----------


## ut7uv



----------


## RA1WU

?
 :Smile:

----------


## ra4dal

.

111

----------


## RN3ZF

IC-7100   FT-897.        ( ),    .       ,      ,    . .

----------


## ra3ajd

> .


      -    .                  12 .

----------


## R3PAC

> IC-7100.
> -          = 12           SDR ?  ,  -         ?


    IC7100.   ,           ,           USB.     ,      ,    .   .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

IC-7100       ,      SWR 1:1,5,   IC-7600 c 1:1,7.
         . ICOM      
 , .   ,           %  20,   
 ,    "",     (-   ,  
  )   20  " ", .

----------


## UA3LM

,  100  ,     20-30  .     .       100  .
           10-20%    .
706 2       ,  7000 ,   (  )      .

----------


## R7KD

> ,  100  ,     20-30  .     .       100  .
>            10-20%    .
> 706 2       ,  7000 ,   (  )      .


    . ,     " ",  IC.       13,8 , .  ."  ",  ,   1 .   .   , 100  PEP.  73 ! :Super:

----------


## KARRA

> "",    ,   1 .   .   , 100  PEP. 73 !


     .... ...    !!!

----------


## Andrey-K

Windows XP  .

----------


## 4L8A

To: R3PAC
,        JT65 .  :    ,      TEST  ,    TR4W,   7100  .   Contest loger -  ,   CW   USB 

73 de 4L8A

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ,  ,      ,  ,  7000. http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post857403 ,   7000   ,           .
     . ::::

----------


## 4L8A

To: RN3GP

Icom 7000           ,  7100  4 .               .     : 
1.  7100    2       TS-2000     21  28 
2.     7100       7800 (  7700      7800)
3. NB, NR        Yaesu (FTDX 5000 - 3000      )   IC-7800 NB NR            160  80)
4.  7100  40        
5.     ,                          10DB

    .      7100      ,   ,      .     .    ,       4L           OL3Z            Icom Yaesu Kenwood  VHF/UHF  .      .

                          USB        .
                 : Icom 7800, 7700 775, 7100. Yaesu: FT-900 1000MP 1000D 2000.  Kenwood: TS-2000
Elecraft: K3   |: k3  7700.     TS-5900               .


73 de 4L8A

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

To 4L8A 
 IC-7100  ,       ,      .            !   ,     IC7800  IC-7700, AGC  
   ,   ,      ,   ,   .         .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


.      ,          ,   3,        DSP,     . :Shocked:

----------


## Serg

> ,          ,   3,        DSP,     .


  :Smile:        DSP UT-106, FT-817/847/857/897, TS570, TS480  ..

----------


## RU4SS

:Smile:       .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R3PAC

9,10,11  IC7100   ,     ,       144   ,   .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


 ,     ,            IC, ..        .

----------

, ...
..        .  
 .    "  ",    ..   .
       .

----------


## 4L8A

To: RZ3CC
          . 
     ,    7800    CW     7700      .                  K3  IC-7700      FT-1000D      SSB      .

73! de 4L8A

----------

PATCHS, UR4LL, us4el, XV2G

----------


## RN3GP

> !        ,  ,     ?


   .

----------


## R3DZ

> ,     ,


       .

----------


## 4L8A

7100.
  WAE CW          ,          7100.     20     21:23 .                           .  20   40      2 .       59+10 NB  FT 1000D  FT2000               .  7100  NR  6        200 .       80.                    NB + NR      7100    .
     14, 21    28.     1200     10 ,     ,   .              . 

73 de 4L8A
P.S.  TR4W   7100. BAND  .    LPT     CW

----------

DerBear, RA1WU, RN3GP, UT4UHG, XV2G

----------


## Serg

> NB


..   ""   -        NB?
      ,    NB  ?

----------

DerBear, Eugene163, R2PA, R3PAC, R6YY, Serg, ua1zet, UR4LL, UR5EA

----------


## 4L8A

,   IC-7100    CW    , ..          ,     CW        .

de 4L8A

----------

UR4LL

----------


## R5ZQ

.   590  130.,   897  125 . .    ,     .

----------


## msam

?  9100    ,         .

----------


## UY3IG

?

----------


## andy_spb

!
    icom7100 ,    ,  
        .
 icom7100   USB    RS-232 ,     - 
           QS1R .
   ,  USB      
    ,        RS-232 ?
   (7100)    ,   -        RS-232 ?
   ,  .

----------


## andy_spb

> USB , ,   RS232  ?
>  ?    
>   USB?


      ,  ,  ,   .
      7100     USB ? 
 RS232      "DATA 1 jack".

----------


## Andrey-K

IC-7100  SDR  Afedri   HDSDR    Omni-Rig.
    SDR     .    USB.  DATA1  .
    ini  IC-7100  Omni-Rig.

----------


## RA1WU

-   ()  :Smile:

----------


## RN3GP

"",  .    ,       .
,    

Hi All,

 I have a Japanese Model of the IC-7100.

 I have tried to remove D6315 and D6316 and I am unable to 
 have full TX.

 However when I remove D6302 and D6314, I have full RX.

 Please help. thanks

----------


## RN3GP

,    7000 ,   .  http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic45479.html

----------


## ra1zg

! IC-7100   !     !   USA.  ... ! ...      .

----------


## DerBear

IC-  27  .       ,          .      ... IC-706 , IC-7000, IC-7400   27  .
   ,   27       .

----------


## ra1zg

,    .... 27 ,   70 !

----------


## RA1WU

, 
      ACC2  
2-  3(7)- ?      UHF/VHF

----------


## ua3rmb

> ?


 ,  -...  :Wink:

----------


## DerBear

> .


 100%     IC-706,  7000  7400, ..  - .  ICOM  .   ,   .    ICOM-   ,     . 
       .

----------


## msam

7100  590?

----------

?      .     .
         FT-2000  -2.   :  . 
    ,   AF OUT      ,   ,           .   -. ,      ,       ...

----------


## Serg

,  ,    .   ,  . - ""    ,     ...

----------


## RA1WU

,  857  ATT,   7100  P.AMP2   NR   10   :Smile:

----------

RN3GP, Serg, UA8U

----------


## ra9qba

(  ).   300   2400 .

----------


## UA8U

> NR! ,     " ".


         .   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  ,  ....  .   775 DX-2    (  )        NR LEVEL (10-11    ).

----------

ua0lsg

----------


## Serg

SSB   **PRO, 7000,    ,   UT-106,     ,  . 775 -        ...
     ,     NR2    !

----------


## R7KD

, !!!     , "  "     , ....  ,.   IC 7300,     , ......

----------


## UA8U

> NB   ,   ,    .


      NR,    NB. NB   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


     NR     ,    ,    .     MIN-MAX   .    ,  " ".

----------


## UA8U

20.  .   "".

14.150

----------

Eugene163, ra3ajd, Serg, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,   .  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## Serg

> .    ,


,    ,   7100  . , - - " " ,            .     UA0Sxx    NR,    1.8!
     , -    ,   - ?

    ,    7100, 7200     -         .        (..  ).

----------

UA8U

----------


## avk

> (..  ).


 ? ,  REMOTE,   CI-V,    USB.    TTL,  .
    PTT /  -      ACC.

----------


## UA8U

,  "".

----------


## UA8U

> 


   ?

----------

UA8U, us4el

----------


## UN9LCW

IQ ,   .  , .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


 ,   cw-  psk ? )

----------


## UR5LAM

,      :::: 
                 psk ,  rtty,     
        (  )

                                                                        "CW-to-DATA
      ( ).     (.33)   CW   .
 CW-to-DATA  CW .        CQ,   ,       QSO."

----------

rn6xc

----------


## R7KD

,    IC 7100 + AMERITRON AL 811 H.       200 .        .       "   ".    ,         .

----------


## RA1WU

,
      Acom    :Smile:

----------


## 50LV50

.
      Digital Voise (DV)  ? 
     ? 
  ?

     QSO  18,      1-2  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> .
> ,   
>     SSB.


 .  590      .    .        .

----------


## R5ZQ

> , ""  50-60   .


 ,  590    130 .

----------


## RA3DEM

.     DSP,        .

        SSB     100.   .    -    

================
Many people have complained that the IC-7100s SSB output on HF is abysmally low. I decided to investigate further.

Note: I accept NO RESPONSIBILITY for the outcome, should you decide to go ahead with this. YOU DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK.

A WORD OF ADVICE: DESPITE WHAT SOME WILL TELL YOU, DO NOT INCREASE THE TRANSMITTER POWER SETTINGS OF THE IC-7100.

Whilst I would agree that the output transistors are run well below specifications, with a huge safety margin, the issue is NOT that PEP cant be achieved. More that the transmitter severly limits the  average output available.

*****

Looking at the IC-7100 service manual, in order to set the TX gain it says to set up the test equipment as follows:

Connect the AG and millivoltmeter to

[MIC], and then set it as;

Frequency: 1.5 kHz

Level: 30 mV RMS

Connect a power meter to [ANT1].

Looking at the service manual for the IC-7410 it gives the following instructions:

 Connect an AG and millivoltmeter

to [MIC], and then set it as;

Frequency: 1.5 kHz

Level: 1 mV

Connect a power meter to [ANT1].
Both manuals then continue with instructions to adjust the output from the transmitter to give 50 watts PEP.

I also noted that the IC-9100 and the IC-7600 both suggest mic levels of 1mV and to adjust the TX output for 50 Watts.

As Icom mics are interchangeable and therefore have similar outputs, there is surely an anomaly here? The IC-7100 requires 30mV of mic to develop 50 Watts whereas the IC-7410 requires only 1mV. Note that the IC-7100 specifies RMS whereas the IC-7410 does not.

I decided to suck it and see.

Instead of applying 30mV to the IC-7100 and adjusting for 50 watts RF out, I applied just 10mV. The difference was immediately obvious. I had a much louder SSB signal but NO(!) I wasnt peaking over 100 Watts.

Further examination of the waveform on my spectrum analyser showed no flat topping, no nasty spurrii, no harmonics that werent there before tweaking.

I then restarted the alignment procedure and applied approximately 3.5mV of audio. Once again the difference was amazing.

I finally applied 1mV, the same as other Icom radios require and the output was virtually indiscernible from my IC-7410, my IC-7600 and my IC-9100. I used an on air comparison between my two IC-7100s (one adjusted and the other original) using the same SM-8 mic, the same Hustler 6BTV antenna and the same frequency (20 metres), contacting a friend some 10km away using the remnants of my ground wave. He reported S7-8 signals on the adjusted IC-7100 and COULDNT HEAR the unadjusted one.

I compared the adjusted IC-7100 against my IC-7410 and IC-7600. The results were the same. I reconnected the unadjusted IC-7100 and again, he couldnt hear it.

I then was asked to carry out the same work to two IC-7100s belonging to two friends. They both reported that it was like having a new radio or that it was like giving it a new life.

You will need to run the full HF TX alignment procedure on page 4-5 of the service manual.

Note that for the SWR meter alignment you will need either a 100 Ohm or a 25 Ohm dummy load although it is possible to terminate the alignment procedure before carrying out that adjustment.

Once again, I accept NO RESPONSIBILITY for the outcome, should you decide to go ahead with this.

YOU DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK.

----------


## R5ZQ

897   10-20   .       .       ,      ( ).,            SSB,   .    ( ).         ,                  ,   .    , .

----------


## RA1WU

""  ?
 ?

----------

RK1AT

----------


## R7KD

> " ",     ,      ,   SSB          .       SSB     ""           .        !


  .  "  "   RTTY 114 . SSB 50 - 70 .    ssb,  ,   moni,   ,  . :Super:

----------


## Serg

> Icom 7100,      ALC     50-70,       20-30.          ,    .


 -    ,     ,          ,       -   -      ...

----------

rn6xc

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA3DEM

,   ,      2016.  SSB 20-30    .

----------


## RA1WU

-

----------


## 107

> 2    1


,     ?  -    -  ?

----------

ra4dal, rn6xc

----------


## 4L8A

.          ,  ,         CQ WW CW  40.

----------


## ra4dal

> -


    .




> ..  200V    ,    ?   ?


 115    .




> ,     ?  -    -  ?


   .

----------


## 4L8A

To: RN3GP
       ,          1000     ,  ,    ,               NB NR  ,   ?           .

----------


## 4L8A

,  ,    3      , ..       330   .    3         /  :Wink:   :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ra9cin

WiKi:
       .         :  (   ), ,  , .   ,       :    ,  ,    (POS-),    ().
      (  85%  5-       4-),   (  35     ).


  35 .     ...

----------


## rn6xc

> ,   -   ,     ,   "" ,  IC  ,   ,       .


           "".   ,    ... :Shocked:

----------

.  : ,  .

----------


## UR6HBV

,      , ..         ,      -  ,         .     !

----------


## ra4dal

?      !      1.10       1.10   .     CS-7100     1.01   1.10    .   1.01  http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/download/firm/IC-7100/1_01/    1.10  http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7100/1_10/.  !

----------


## RA1WU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaGy4pUxkHc
    : 130-140 
    ...

to R2ACE 
       ?

----------


## 107

,     ,   .        .     ,       " ".

----------


## RA1WU

,      
 ,  ,   .

----------


## RA3DEM

(  )

----------


## RA1WU

,     IC-7300?

----------


## UN9LCW

?

----------


## R7KD

> ,  IC-7100  70   , .  ,  ?


  !!!  , japan    .,    EU.  .,  .73 !!!

----------

UB1QBG

----------


## Vit51

> ,     IC-7300?


 :Smile:    .          !
*RA1WU*,      ! Sorry!  :Smile:

----------


## Vit51

,  . ( . )

----------


## 4X1GA

.
   IC-7100 (  #02 s/n 02006614),   HRO.       .   NOICE BLANKER   NR .
  -     .      ,   -           .         -    .     6  IC-706MK2G ,      .       YAESU FT-897D ,            11- .      70  -          ,     .   .    D-STAR   ,          D-STAR    .         WIN-EQF.       IC-7000  IC-7100     88h  ,  69h  .   .  ,      .  - 4X1GA

----------


## Serg

> ,      70


   .    -       ,      .       UK  Icom    . ,   ...    ,       .

----------


## Serg

,   12  USB    : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGHFVBew5SI

    ...


-    ?      7300  .

    HDSDR. 

        HDSDR .

----------


## UT4UCM

> http://www.sicom.ru/download/faq/index.php


, , (  ),            ....
 - !

----------


## UR6HBV

900    430 ,         ?
           ,      (       ,   )  ,        .   -   ?      (

----------


## Ub6lod

,          ?   ?     ?(  )

----------


## Ub6lod

ssb,   ...

----------


## Ub6lod

Ssb   )   ...     20-30  ,      100) 60-80     .      857,    ))

----------


## Ub6lod

,   ((        )      ))

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7100.ini,       UR5EQF?


  UR5EQF_Log   OmniRig ,      ini     ,  !     :



      .     !

----------


## RA4CTG

CW    USB?     Win8.1   UR5EQF + CwType.    .  PTT  .    BPSK, RTTY .     CW. !

----------


## RA4CTG

.         CW!

----------


## RA4CTG

> ?
>    ""   ?
>     UR5EQF    
> CwTape.


   IC-7100?

----------


## UW5EKR

IC-7100    !
   -       ?   ,  - ...      , -    "tuner/call"       ?         CW ,        ...      )

----------


## UW5EKR

> LDG


     ,    ,      ,   ..

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ..


    .   MFJ          .   LDG AT-600Proll Autotuner                          .
          ......    100%.    ....

----------


## UW5EKR

> .   MFJ          .   LDG AT-600Proll Autotuner                          .
>           ......    100%.    ....


      ...   LDG    ,      LDG,       ...

----------


## R7KD

> 7100  LDG       .   7100  tuner         AM  FM.


 .  LDG  ,  .  ,     .    ,     .

----------


## RK3KR

!         IC-7100    :  http://manual.qso.ru

----------


## RK3KR

!         .   - ,  .   : http://manual.qso.ru/order.html

----------

UW5EKR

----------


## ur4ijz

,  !  -  -!

----------

RK3DMN

----------


## R2SAO

, 4 .

----------


## ub3gax

*  811  icom 7100*  811  icom 7100
              ,   
  718  
 7100       
      LDG 600   1000 ameritron 811 4

----------


## R7KD

> *  811  icom 7100*
> 
>   811  icom 7100
>               ,   
>   718  
> 
>  7100       
>       LDG 600   1000 ameritron 811 4


   ,  200 .  ,   AMERITRON AL - 811HX. , ,   ,   .   ,      .     FUNCTION  TX Delay   15 - 20 .  MFJ - 962B. . ,. 73 ! :Super:

----------


## R7KD

> *  MFJ-962D*
> 
> 
> *  MFJ-962D*
> 
> 
>    MFJ - 962B-         ,        ,
>     .
>   - icom 7100     IT-100   .      ,
> ...


LDG 600     AL 811 HX,   800  .    500 , .. 73 !

----------


## UA8U

> LDG 600     AL 811 HX,


  , AL-811HX,  LDG-600?

----------


## R7KD

> , AL-811HX,  LDG-600?


    . LDG-600    800 . .

----------


## R7KD

> ,    LDG-600,   ,    AL-811H  " "     (-).


    -    ,  50  +/-.    LW,     ....    ??? ::::

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


  , .

----------


## R4IN

?

----------


## R4IN

,     ,     .

----------

Eugene163, R4WBB

----------


## RA1WU

?

 .

----------


## R1BBE

,       S

----------


## R4IN

> S


  RTTY,   SSB  ID  15

----------


## RA1WU

.
 4,  5-   .

----------


## RA1WU

to R8XAQ 
     50   SSB?

----------


## RA1WU



----------


## Iris

,   ,     .
 7100    1.    ,     ,       :Smile: 
    firmware?  ,         ?

----------

Iris

----------


## Iris

.   -    E5?      .    ,   ,    .
  .   1  5  ,    1-2-...-5 ?

----------

Iris

----------


## R4WBB

,     http://www.rbarrios.com/projects/IC7100BASE/
   3-.  ...

----------

Canaris, RK3KR

----------


## RA1WU

.
 (USB) LSB-DATA ?  
 DATA MODE USB,    USB audio codec 
-.

----------

UB6AGC

----------

R4WBB, UB6AGC

----------


## UB6AGC

*RA1WU*,       ,        ,  .





> -<CATCMDHEX:FEFE88E  01 A05009003FD><CATCMDH EX:FEFE88E01A0500910 3FD>
> DIGI ON
>  SSB-<CATCMDHEX:FEFE88E  01 A05009002FD><CATCMDH EX:FEFE88E01A0500910 2FD>
> SSB ON


,   ,     .

----------

UB6AGC

----------


## R8XAQ

.     8()

----------

UB6AGC

----------


## R8XAQ

,,   .  ?
   MIX2.18+Add2MixW,   .      Icom,     88h

----------


## R8XAQ

, .    "  ", ..   - ,     
C:\Program Files (x86)\UR5EQF\UR5EQF_  Log3\Rxlog\RxLog (  QSO)_04.log
 UR5EQF    ,

----------

UB6AGC

----------


## UB6AGC

> ?
>    IC-7100  FEFE88E01A05009003FD - Send/read the modulation input setting in the DATA mode OFF ( 00=MIC, 01=ACC, 02=MIC,ACC, 03=USB)     USB,  - FEFE88E01A05009103FD - Send/read the modulation input setting in the DATA mode ON ( 00=MIC, 01=ACC, 02=MIC,ACC, 03=USB)     USB.


  ...   -       ,    .
   LogHX3   .   .

----------


## US-E-12

> LogHX   UR5EQF


  PTT     DTR,    RTS.   .   PTT      .

----------


## UB6AGC

> LogHX3   .   .


        ,    UR5EQF    LogHX3 ,   HEX ,   [CATCMD]  LogHX3   ASCII .       ASCII  ,    HEX  ASCII...

----------


## UB6AGC

> , ,   Loghx,      hex .       ,    .
>   loghx     .    .


 !    ,      ?      ...

----------


## R8XAQ

https://www.eltima.com/products/serial-port-terminal/

----------

UB6AGC

----------

UB6AGC

----------


## wlad dz

?

----------


## msam

?        DATA.     ?

----------


## wlad dz

> ?  usb     .


       ?

----------


## wlad dz

.  BPSK,    -.

----------


## R4WBB

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/download/firm/ 
      .            4 :  2 - ,  .

----------


## 75

help !!!!!

----------


## RA1WU

to R8AAC, .
 ,     ?
   .   
 .

----------

E5   7100  :The following firmware have been updated:
 CPU M to Version 1.11
 DSP I to Version 1.03

----------


## UA3VBD

*75*,         Windows.   - .

----------


## RA1WU

.
    E4 E5  .

50-60 .

----------


## RA5P

, ! -     ?     .  700 .        .        .

----------


## Dm-molot

!
 ,       ( 100 ,  70 )?

----------


## R4WBB

,    ?

----------


## 1967



----------


## 1967

> 


       ,   .
      ?

----------


## RA1WU

,     .

----------


## UA9JKE

!    ,            ,    ,    ,    100%   ,   .

----------


## UR5FLN

,   .   IC-7300 HM-219   .
    .

*  9 ():*




> ?


 ,  SDRPlay.     ,  +- 500 kHz

----------


## Sashada

!           144 FM      ?

----------


## Sashada

!     ,              -3  ,     (  ) ,

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## RA1WU

, 
   ,  
 ,   ,
 .

----------

Limo

----------


## RA1WU

r6203  10   -      
   0 :(

----------


## R9AAJ

* ,  * 
IC-7100    ,     .
      ,  ,    -
  . ,           -
  ,  .       .
         ,   
   ,       .     ,
  ,     .

*  8 ():*

       -  Icom IC-7100      http://moregood.ru/products/icom-ic-7100

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## Eugene163

> ,              -3


  -3  ... :Sad:

----------


## RA1WU

> -  Icom IC-7100      http://moregood.ru/products/icom-ic-7100


  ,  .

----------


## UN7LAP

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/icom/file8014/
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/dow...ah4_manual.pdf

----------


## UN7LAP

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...0_ENG_CD_1.pdf

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## hobbyradio

?

----------

hobbyradio

----------


## hobbyradio

radioman80((((()))))  )mail.ru

----------


## UN7LAP



----------


## hobbyradio

,       .  .    . ?

----------


## R2SAO

.      .    ic-7300.  2,2    +8   .   2,2 ,    0.1            (   ).    .   ssb   15, 100.FM   50. .     ,   .

----------


## francuavhf

https://www.rbarrios.com/projects/IC7100BASE/ ,    ,        ,         ?

----------

francuavhf, rw6a

----------


## francuavhf

LZ1ZC,  .    ,   -  ?- https://aliexpress.ru/item/330087311...id=67057262565        ?

----------


## francuavhf

LZ1ZC,   .            ,          ,            ,    .         ,              12 .

----------

francuavhf, RA1WU

----------


## UA3LM

> EW6EM,
> https://kv5r.com/ham-radio/2018-proj...00-panadapter/


   !  ::::

----------


## RA1WU

.       "".
  .   .

----------


## francuavhf

> *francuavhf*, 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2393352


    - , .  ,      7100    - .         ,   ,    ,        ,        ,   .

----------


## UA0YAS

,      ,   ,      .  0.2-0.3

----------

